# Is it safe for parrots to chew on jewelery?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

If you have a bird who likes to chew on things like necklaces, glasses, or earrings, is that dangerous for them? 
Is it possible for them to break their beaks because metal is too hard for them to chew on? 
Should you discourage your birds from treating jewelery like toys? Lol.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Choking hazard is a concern, but I would be more concerned about what sort of metals they are chewing on.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask that question as well. Any toxic metals out there?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

anything with zinc in it, or lead.

best bet, dont let them chew anything metal unless its stainless steel.

in jewellry, gold is safe. or so ive heard


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

I was curious about this myself, the Admiral likes to try for my bracelet and my engagement ring. Both are solid gold. Could this be toxic to him?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i heard gold is fine


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks DallyTsuka


----------



## Kalan (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes gold is fine, but if he swallows your ring I'm not getting you another!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I once found a lone diamond earring in Arnie's foraging tray... My sister had been looking after her, and apparently Arnie had somehow gotten it into her tray because my sister didn't let her play with it... we think Arnie committed jewellery theft. Watch out, they all want our shinies.


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

With my cats, I'm always worried they will swallow something small (like an earring that has fallen out without me noticing) and it will puncture something vital. Is this the same concern with cockatiels?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Quite often I have to play the piano with a bird on my chest chewing at my necklace and tickling my nose with his crest.  The necklace is stainless steel though at least!


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

I always let my bird play with my necklaces as long as I didn't think he could get a part off of it and get hurt...it was always while I was closely watching him to make sure also... he loved shiny stuff .


----------



## Peppa (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a brand new necklace and pendant for Mothers day this year and my two always chew on my two golden bracelets. No worries right for my bracelets BUT James took one bite of my necklace and broke it  Not happy! So, choking hazzard for sure!!! Some chains are stronger than others.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

When Clementine was young and I lived at home, she had the run of the bedroom... I did not keep her caged, which was very, very stupid of me. Anyway, one day I found that her food dish was FULL of my costume jewelry... mostly jewelry I am sure I took off and put on my nightstand instead of putting away in the box.

You know, I moved out five years ago. The day I moved out, my brother moved right into my bigger bedroom. I still fear the day that my brother moves out and my mother goes in for a good look and sees what Clementine did to the windowsills and floorboards of that room. My mom is going to KILL me.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

While gold and silver aren't poisonous, you should be really careful as cockatiels can quickly remove an earring and swallow it or the back of it and can cause alot of problems or in some cases can block the airway. They can be little terrors when they want to be!!!!


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Kinda makes me want to get a heavy stainless steel bracelet just for him to play with....but I guess that would reinforce bad behaviours.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If mine want to chew on jewelry, I turn my rings around so they can chew on the band. Anything else is off limits since they've broken jewelry before, the little buggers!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha mine love my earrings. I dont wear much jewlery though so not an issue with me but I saw this necklace while browsing online.... I think thats a cool idea. Im thinking of trying to make my own bird friendly fun necklace for them

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754619


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O that's too cool, I like that idea! Would definitely keep Jeep away from my real necklace!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

wow that look so much fun for them, imagine leaving home with that on ha ha


----------



## ahall83 (Mar 14, 2011)

ive seen those necklaces before but as great of an idea as it is isnt it also showing them that they can play with things around your neck and if you are wearing a real necklace wouldnt it in thier minds be no diff? and they would chew on it also?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Mine today is very busy with the hood cords of my sweater, He is really ecstatic...


----------

